# Changing Blade On Columbia 10" Box



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I changed my Blade on the Columbia 10" box, but it doesn't stay in place. I twisted the screws on tight, and not sure why the blade still comes out. BTW its a Blade I bought at AMES.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

dumb question but did you bend the ends a bit,one left, one right, so it kind of looks like a letter "S" ,they use to sell them like that, but now they come straight and you half to bend them yourself


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I second 2buck, you have to bend them first so that they act like a spring and hold themselves in.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Blade*



joepro0000 said:


> I changed my Blade on the Columbia 10" box, but it doesn't stay in place. I twisted the screws on tight, and not sure why the blade still comes out. BTW its a Blade I bought at AMES.


 Hi what do u mean by twisting the screws on tight? If its the screws at the end of the blade u slacken them!! I found the best way is 2 bend the blade like into a banana shape!!:thumbsup:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I got to try to bend it. Blades where str8. So bend it a little in the edges.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Joe hold the blade in your hands and run it back and forth across the edge of a door jamb--it will bend for you that way!!


----------

